# Are You Looking for iDriveX's TiVo Broadcaster for Mac OS X?



## iDriveX

It seems there was a period where the TiVo supplied TiVo Desktop program was working and people didn't need TiVo Broadcaster any more, so I decided to pull the software and redesign my personal website. In the interim, whether it was due to TiVo upgrading the DVR software or due to conflicts with Mac OS X 10.4.3, the TiVo supplied TiVo Desktop program seems to not be working for a lot of people again, judging by the at least (4) eMails I am now receiving per day for TiVo Broadcaster.

I have posted the software back on my webspace.

*Step One:*

Download and install the most stable version of TiVo Desktop and attempt to get it working with your TiVo (forgot which one it was, 1.8, 1.9, or 1.9.1, but this is the version I use when installing at client's homes):

TiVo Desktop

*Step Two:*

If the TiVo Supplied software doesn't work, download my TiVo Broadcaster software.

Here is the direct link for the it. Soon I will have a software page on my website, but in the meantime you can all just download it direct:

TiVo Broadcaster

If you just are encountering problems with viewing your photos from iPhoto, you may just need this program:

TiVo-iPhoto Fix

If you feel you need both the TiVo Broadcaster and the iPhoto-TiVo Fix, just download the TiVo Broadcaster application, it contains a Multi-Package installer for both applications.

I have not had one person tell me both the TiVo Desktop AND the TiVo Broadcaster don't work for them. In fact, I've never had anyone tell me TiVo Broadcaster doesn't work on a correctly setup network. But I'm a big fan of using manufacturer's software when all possible so I would try the TiVo Supplied solution first, shoddy as it may be.


----------



## maxmiles

First off, thanks for the app. 

I've followed all the instructions in your guide but can't get my music to share onto the DVR. Tivo recognizes my computer but comes up with an error indicating no music is being shared. (?) What might be going on?

m


----------



## PoohLuvsTIVO

I have a G4 laptop and I would like to download my TIVO programs to my Mac and watch it. I would like to do it online as it is in one state and I am in another. I have both TIVOS set up wireless and can program online. The program TIVO has does not work with Macs, any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## notaclone

sharing error:
Confirm Tivo Desktop is open on the firewall pane:
System Prefs, Sharing, Firewall (if on, as well it should be), Tivo Desktop. I had to manually add mine for some reason.
Type: Other
TCP Ports: 2190, 5353, 8101
Name: Tivo to Go

Watch on Mac:
ostensibly, you should be able to run Windows under Virtual PC, and install the PC version of T2Go. I got that far, and was able to download my files, but I had problems with authenticating the .tivo files (it requires you verify with the MAC address of the Tivo DVR the files originated on). I was too lazy to resolve that.


----------



## Mathmn

After installing, I cannot get the Tivo Desktop to load. The dialogue box says, "loading Tivo Desktop, but never gets to the actual preference pane window. I cannot set it, so I cannot use it.


----------



## drpr

Guess there's no support for us Mac users...?


----------



## dark knight

Those links don't work anymore - unstick?


----------



## Skinny Kid

The links do not work. Anyone find the files elsewhere?


----------



## kajal88

Thanx 
Thanx 
Thanx 
Thanx


----------



## bradyall

Did you find where to download Tivo Broadcaster? The links are dead. I am getting the dreaded error 0-65535 using the Tivo Desktop for Mac.


----------



## larrybradshaw

My TIVO doesn't see my Mac shared harddrive with my previous tivo recordings.


----------



## Creech

Hi All,

I've set up our new HD TiVo and I'm getting this error. I am running leopard on all of our macs and would love to get iPhoto to speak to our machine. Anybody have the link?

Thanks,
Creech.


----------



## yooper126

Hi,

I had the exact same problem with my Series2 (before I upgraded to TivoHD) and I resolved it simply by reinstalling the Tivo Desktop software. It works well for Music and Photos. I may have also installed the latest version of Toast 8 also, but do not remember the sequence, whether I did it before or after.I reinstalled TIVo Desktop.

My Problem is that the TIVoHD does not see all my movies stored on my mac. I use Toast 8.0.3 which is TIVo's sanctioned software for movie transfers, conversion and burning.

It sees some, but not most and the ones it sees are not necessarily the ones recorded on the TIVoHD. matter of fact it sees none of the ones that were recorded on the THD that I transferred to my mac.


----------



## bedelman

Are you using the hidden (and, unfortunately, unsupported) "videos" tab feature in TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX to make the recordings available to your TiVo?

If so, there was a change in the metadata stored in .tivo files with version 9.x of the TiVo software which now makes it so the feature in TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX no longer recognizes the files


----------



## yooper126

I might be.. I had installed that once, but since went to Toast 8.

So do I need to find and strip out all the TivoToGo files and reinstall?

Is there a better solution?


Thanks,

Brian


----------



## bedelman

[email protected] said:


> I might be.. I had installed that once, but since went to Toast 8.
> 
> So do I need to find and strip out all the TivoToGo files and reinstall?
> 
> Is there a better solution?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


Brian,

If it's the 9.x metadata issue, there's nothing you can do for now -- other than convert/strip the .tivo files down to their MPEG-2 equivalent (using something like TiVo Decode Manager). The "hidden" video tab feature of TiVo Desktop for Mac OSX still works correctly with MPEG-2 files. It's just the newer formed .tivo files that won't work

- Bob


----------



## markwiz44

TiVO Desktop recognizes iPhoto pictures and iTunes music, but it does not see music videos in iTunes. Any fixes for this issue?


----------



## nrnoble

Moderators. You should evaluated this thread current relevance.. It is a sticky, but the links are invalid and author, ixdriveX, has not posted in the forum for over 2 years.


----------

